# Chilling Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted house



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I was gong thru my sound FX library and I came across the Chilling Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House. I burn it onto a cd and listened to it as I worked on my pneumatic props. As a kid at the beginning of the season I would sit in my living room with the lights out and my eyes shut and listen to the album. Nothing got me more into the Halloween spirit like listening to that album. Just like Halloween, it transports me back to a simpler time in my life when all I cared about was playing with my friends and eating candy. I have many Halloween SFX albums, but CTSOTHH is by far the best. Theatre of the mind is a lost art. That album definitely started my career in audio production. I think I am going to work on putting together some scary situations, maybe a CD for the 09 season.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Had this LP as a child until we wore it out.
Got another and tried to do the same.
I think my brother, the tech wiz of the family, has it now.
Used it for many years on Halloween 
Good times


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Is this the one?

http://www.haunteddimensions.raykeim.com/index361.html

Here's a blog to download it from...

http://davesworld56.blogspot.com/2007/10/day-9-halloween-countdown.html


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I meant the 79 version, but I have the 64 version too. I played the 79 version at my haunt every Halloween. I put a speaker out the window and blasted the stereo. I would have to keep running back inside to flip the LP. I made atmosphere for my haunt last year mixing a combination of FXs from that album and some other effect I have. It was just like old times.


----------



## Nephilim (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah, I've still got my '79 version of this album. About a year ago, I paid a guy with a good turntable setup to burn me a CD of it. I have similar memories as you, listening to it as a kid.

I also still have some other horror-themed albums from that era: Mr. Pickwick's "Famous Ghost Stories" (the _Telltale Heart_ used to scare the **** out of me), Wonderland Records' "Famous Monsters Speak" (basically interviews with Frankenstein's Monster and Dracula), and PickWick's "Stereo Sounds to Make You Shiver!"


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I think I remember the Famous Monster Speak album. I'm pretty sure my neighbor had it. 
Do you have these on mp3 now?


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

I still have mine! After all these years its really worn....I wish I had a cd from it, sigh.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hexerei,
Visit this link to download a copy
http://davesworld56.blogspot.com/2007/10/day-9-halloween-countdown.html
It has some pops and crackles, but the condition isn't that bad. I kind of like the old LP sound.


----------



## Mortuis (Aug 13, 2013)

I grew up with the '64 version; I first heard it in fourth grade. In retrospect, it's not a particularly strong entry - many of the sound effects have nothing to do with horror or Halloween; but it was, after all, the first attempt, by a company that traditionally did family-friendly stuff, so it's amazing it's as scary as it was. (And by the way, for a fourth-grader, that was pretty bloody scary!) :xbones:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

To me this is the definitive Halloween album. There is a lot of good stuff out, but If I had to pick one as the very best...this would be it.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I loved the wind, but that was all it was good for. That said, I loved it when I was a kid (except even then, I wondered what was supposed to be scarey about sawing wood). Didn't know there were two versions. How are they different?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

GOT said:


> I loved the wind, but that was all it was good for. That said, I loved it when I was a kid. Didn't know there were two versions. How are they different?


Actually, with programs like "Audacity" you can do a whole lot with the various sounds on that album. You can mix the wind, thunder and lightning, the moans and groans, etc. to give you a pretty full soundtrack for most haunts.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

GOT said:


> I loved the wind, but that was all it was good for. That said, I loved it when I was a kid (except even then, I wondered what was supposed to be scarey about sawing wood). Didn't know there were two versions. How are they different?


Just checked my collection and I have the '64 on vinyl. I'll have to rip it when I get a second. Complete with the pops and static 

From wikipedia:
_Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House was an LP album intended for "older children, teenagers, and adults", released by Disneyland Records (now known as Walt Disney Records). The album was mainly composed of sound effects that had been collected by the Sound Effects Department of Walt Disney Studios. The album was released in several different forms. The album was first released in 1964 in a white sleeve, with a second release in 1973 with an orange sleeve. In both versions, the first side contained 10 stories narrated by Laura Olsher, complete with sound effects. The second side then contained 10 sound effects meant for others to create their own stories. There was also a British release in 1974 which contained a completely redesigned cover. In 1979 Disney released a follow up album by the same name and 26 tracks, however it featured no haunted mansion specific content, and with many completely different effects (mainly from other sources, including some heard on Sesame Street).

The covers of the American albums were decorated with an image painted with acrylics by Paul Wenzel which he created as concept art for the attraction The Haunted Mansion. The original was 37" x 39" and was purchased in auction in 2001 for $3,000 USD. The cover of the British release is decorated with an actual photo of the ride, and the 1979 album is simply a colored image of a haunted house, skeleton in a coffin, and ravens.

Some of the stories on the album are better known for being sampled in rap songs such as N.W.A's "Quiet on Tha Set", Ice Cube's "Look Who's Burnin'" and "Jackin' for Beats", and Jedi Mind Tricks' "Chinese Water Torture".
_

I also have "A Story of Dracula, The Wolfman and Frankenstein" on vinyl that comes with a full comic. I think I have some new posts for the Countdown to Halloween!!


----------

